# Very Late post. 2 weeks ago



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Fished at Belmar marina by the Fishermen Den B&T and many porgies were being caught. Caught a boat load of peanut bunker and nice size mullets with my casting net. Decided to fish on the beachside by the pipe way right but waves were to strong and high and 8 ounce wouldnt even hold. Saw several porgies being caught at the marina bayside as well as some nice size flukes. All along the pilings at the marina I was amazed to see sea urchins attached to them. One guy was specifially targeting them with a pier and caught a 5 gallon bucket full of em.


----------

